# Aufbau eines Nicolai Argon GTB



## RSO (1. Dezember 2020)

Mein Poison Zyankali 29 IGH, welches ich am 06.01.2016 gekauft hatte, sollte
ausgetauscht werden. Es hat mich die Zeit bis Heute treu begleitet und
auch den Umbau zum Trailhardtail und die Bielefelder Trails klaglos überstanden.

Im neuen Hardtail sollte auch wieder die Rohloff-Dose Ihren Platz finden.

Nach Sichtung einiger Hersteller blieb für mich nur MiTech, oder Nicolai übrig.
Bei MiTech hatte man so recht kein Interesse mir was passendes zu verkaufen.
Also bei Nicolai angerufen. Dort war man im Gegensatz zu MiTech sehr kundenorientiert
und die Beratung war wirklich top.

Warum das GTB?
Vielleicht wäre das GLF für mich besser gewesen? Nun bin ich im Uphill nicht der stärkste und im
Downhill auf Grund meines fortgeschrittenen Alters eher langsamer unterwegs, dennoch auf recht anspruchsvollen Trails rund um Bielefeld. Das Argon GTB ist leicht und hat für mich eine brauchbare moderne Geometrie.

Darum bestellte ich den Rahmen des Argon GTB mit Rohloffausfallenden in Brombeer
den ich Anfang November in Mehle abholen konnte. Übergabe, wegen Corona auf dem
Hof von Nicolai. Vielen Dank an Max.










bald gehts weiter hier


----------



## HaegarHH (1. Dezember 2020)

Moin,



RSO schrieb:


> Im neuen Hardtail sollte auch wieder die Rohloff-Dose Ihren Platz finden.


Da habe ich lange mit mir gehadert und die Dose erstmal da gelassen, wo sie ist. 




RSO schrieb:


> Warum das GTB?
> Vielleicht wäre das GLF für mich besser gewesen? Nun bin ich im Uphill nicht der stärkste und im
> Downhill auf Grund meines fortgeschrittenen Alters eher langsamer unterwegs, dennoch auf recht anspruchsvollen Trails rund um Bielefeld. Das Argon GTB ist leicht und hat für mich eine brauchbare moderne Geometrie.


Mir hatte Nicolai auf Grund meines Gewichtes mehrfach zum GLF oder dem GTB mit verstärktem Rohrsatz geraten. Ansonsten war das GTB lange auf meiner Top3-Ich-muss-mich-endlich-entscheiden-Liste.



RSO schrieb:


> Nun bin ich im Uphill nicht der stärkste und im Downhill auf Grund meines fortgeschrittenen Alters eher langsamer unterwegs, dennoch auf recht anspruchsvollen Trails rund um Bielefeld.


Der erste Teil klingt, als wäre es aus meine Steckbrief   Bielefelder Trails kenne ich nicht und ich verkneife mir die üblichen Geschichten ... 




RSO schrieb:


> Darum bestellte ich den Rahmen des Argon GTB mit Rohloffausfallenden in Brombeer
> den ich Anfang November in Mehle abholen konnte. Übergabe, wegen Corona auf dem
> Hof von Nicolai. Vielen Dank an Max.


Krasse Farbe - da bin ich ja mal auf die weiteren Teile gespannt - *GLÜCKWUNSCH *!



RSO schrieb:


> bald gehts weiter hier


Da warte ich doch mal gespannt drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (1. Dezember 2020)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Da habe ich lange mit mir gehadert und die Dose erstmal da gelassen, wo sie ist.
> ...



Na, zwischen GLF und GTB zu überlegen, macht nicht wirklich Sinn. Das sind 2 völlig verschiedene Bikes. Die trennen unter anderem 5°!!!!! Lenkwinkel. 
Das GLF ist ein lupenreines Enduro, das GTB ein komfortables Marathon/CC Bike. Der Vergleich hinkt.


----------



## Helius-FR (1. Dezember 2020)

Da ich auch ein GTB habe (zwar die Pinion Version) lese ich hier mal mit.


----------



## RSO (1. Dezember 2020)

Der Lenkwinkel vom GLF war mir doch etwas zu extrem und abfahrtslastig. Da paßte das GTB besser zu mir. Trails bis S2 Mittelgebirge im Teuto, Winterberg, oder Trailground Brilon wird es ja wohl aushalten. Wird sich dann zeigen, was Nicolai da konstruiert hat, ob es was taugt. Mein 350,-EUR Poisonrahmen hat alles klaglos mitgemacht. Hat aber ein Excentertretlager für Rohloff, das war nicht so pralle. Jetzt mit den verstellbaren Ausfallenden am Nicolai bin ich besser zufrieden. Die habe ich am Fully MiTec Epsilon auch.
Da läßt sich die Kettenspannung fein einstellen.

Nicolai ist ja, was die Belastbarkeit der Rahmen angeht recht vorsichtig mit seinen Angaben.
Mit welchen "Last"Annahmen machen die das? z.B. FEM Analyse?


----------



## HaegarHH (1. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Na, zwischen GLF und GTB zu überlegen, macht nicht wirklich Sinn. Das sind 2 völlig verschiedene Bikes. Die trennen unter anderem 5°!!!!! Lenkwinkel.
> Das GLF ist ein lupenreines Enduro, das GTB ein komfortables Marathon/CC Bike. Der Vergleich hinkt.


Frage mich gerade, ob ich heute Abend eher Pizza oder Fleisch essen will, zwei völlig verschiedene Essen und hinke mal in die Küche 

Zuerst habe ich mich gefragt, was wohl am ehesten zu mir passen würde, also Enduro oder CC und danach, welche Konkurrenzprodukte es dazu gibt. Das Enduro immer unterfordert, das CC immer am Limit und dann hat Nicolai auch noch so Werbefotos von einem GLF im fetten Reisetrimm inkl. Gebäckträger mit Ortlieb. Da ist man dann schon verwirrt und immer noch hungrig. 

Btw. @RSO mach Dir wegen Belastbarkeit mal keine Sorgen, ich habe das Argon TB mit meinem Gewicht UND BikePacking mit allem einmal über die Westalpen geprügelt und da war nix mit verstärkten Rohren, das war der normale Nicolai-Standard.

Ich kann Deine Entscheidung gut verstehen


----------



## S-H-A (1. Dezember 2020)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Frage mich gerade, ob ich heute Abend eher Pizza oder Fleisch essen will, zwei völlig verschiedene Essen und hinke mal in die Küche
> 
> Zuerst habe ich mich gefragt, was wohl am ehesten zu mir passen würde, also Enduro oder CC und danach, welche Konkurrenzprodukte es dazu gibt. Das Enduro immer unterfordert, das CC immer am Limit und dann hat Nicolai auch noch so Werbefotos von einem GLF im fetten Reisetrimm inkl. Gebäckträger mit Ortlieb. Da ist man dann schon verwirrt und immer noch hungrig.
> 
> ...


Was wiegst du denn?


----------



## RSO (1. Dezember 2020)

@HaegarHH

recht hast Du. Ich habe vor dem Kauf mal einen Geo Rahmenvergleich von 11 Rähmen mit dem CAD gezeichnet. So grob, was man an Daten im Netz so findet. Stelle ich diese Woche mal als pdf hier rein.
Die Geometrie wird oft überbewertet. Ich fahre alles was kommt und versuche mich mit meiner bescheidenen Fahrtechnik auf den Rahmen einzustellen. Bin ja kein ultaschneller Downhiller, sondern habe Zeit mir die richtige Linie zu suchen und zentral auf dem Bike zu stehen. Und bergrauf ist jedes Kilo zuviel.
Auch bei mir....


----------



## HaegarHH (1. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Was wiegst du denn?


Max, Hendrik, Vincent .. kennen mich und wissen es, meine Smart Scale rät es und mein Handy damit auch ... MEHR brauchen es nicht zu wissen 



Spoiler: Bin halt zu freigiebig ... 



Duschgewicht aktuell 115kg ... Tendenz fallend


----------



## S-H-A (1. Dezember 2020)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Max, Hendrik, Vincent .. kennen mich und wissen es, meine Smart Scale rät es und mein Handy damit auch ... MEHR brauchen es nicht zu wissen


Aha. Is ja doll.


----------



## RSO (1. Dezember 2020)

Heute Abend noch den Rohloff Drehgriff gefettet, zusammengebaut, Seilzüge eingefädelt.
Nach 4 Jahren war doch einiges an Schmodder im Griff.
Morgen gehts weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSO (2. Dezember 2020)

Heute habe ich die 140er Vecnum Moveloc 2 Sattelstütze zerlegt, gereinigt, gefettet und zusammengebaut.
Die Vecnum Moveloc ist wirklich sehr wartungsfreundlich und hat mich in 3 Jahren nie im Stich gelassen.
Der Service von Vecnum ist auch vorbildlich. Paßt gut zum Argon GTB.





Scheibenbremsen habe ich die Shimano xt m8100 mit 180mm Scheibe verbaut. Die PM Adapter und die Sättel sind schon montiert. Wenn die Laufräder vom zentrieren zurück sind, nehme ich die Bremsen in Betrieb.

Die Shimano xt m8000 Bremse hatte immer etwas Fading. Ich hoffe die xt m8100 ist besser.

Den Acros Z44 Steuersatz, das Shimano HT2 Tretlager mit den Shimano xt m8100er Kurbeln und einem 32er KB habe ich bei Nicolai gleich einbauen lassen. Somit stimmt auch die Kettenlinie für Rohloff. Kleine Abweichungen kann man durchaus tolerieren

Das ist die Gabel die ich verbaut habe. Kann ich dann auch selber zerlegen und warten
Ich bin kein grosser Freund von Fahrradgeschäften, nur was ich absolut nicht selbst schrauben kann, wie z.B. einspeichen und zentrieren gebe ich in den Fahrradladen.  






 *RockShox Pike Select Charger RC Debon Air 29" Federgabel - 120mm - 51mm Offset - Tapered - Maxle Stealth - 15x110mm Boost - Diffusion Black*


----------



## RSO (4. Dezember 2020)

Bremsen angeschlossen, Schaltzüge verlegt, Drehmomentstütze
angepaßt. Mit der Art der Drehmomentstütze hatte ich vor kurzem sehr viel Ärger an meinem MiTech Epsilon. Ein lautes Knacken im 1.Gang beim raufkurbeln von steilen Rampen. Ich hatte zuerst das Tretlager in Verdacht und habe alles mögliche ausgetauscht, b.z.w. gefettet. Bis ich durch Zufall auf die Drehmomentstütze gekommen bin. Etwas Fett dran und der Spuk war vorbei.





Schon mal auf zwei Räder gestellt.




Macht Spass mit Nicolai zu schrauben. Alles durchdacht und wunderbar hochwertig zusammengebruzzelt.
Vielleicht wirds nächste Woche schon fertig, das ich damit die Trails runterrocken kann.🤘
Luft nach oben im Rahmen, für eine breitere Bereifung ist auch noch...

Bald kommen noch ein paar finale Fotos auf den Hometrails in Bad Salzuflen und Bielefeld.


----------



## RSO (11. Dezember 2020)

*Haben fertig!* Es gab noch Probleme mit dem hinteren Bremssattel, den ich reklamieren mußte.
Danach konnte ich alles fertigmontieren und heute eine kleine Probefahrt auf meinen Hometrails in
Herford wagen. Ich bin begeistert vom "*Trail GTB*" Bergauf leichtfüßig und Bergab wenn es steiler wird, mit gutem Geradeauslauf. In Anliegern und Kurven ist mir nichts nachteiliges aufgefallen. Alles in Allem
ein top MTB mit toller Geometrie von Nicolai konstriert, jeden Cent wert.

Gesamtgewicht, 11,5kg.

Grüsse, Raimund
















Im Stuckenberg(Herford)




Im Stuckenberg(Herford)




Im Stuckenberg(Herford)


----------



## S-H-A (12. Dezember 2020)

Was gab es mit der Bremse?


----------



## RSO (12. Dezember 2020)

Vom Internetversender... wurde mir eine defekte Retourenbremse zugeschickt. Ein Bremskolben
des hinteren Sattels klemmte. Kurzerhand eine neue bestellt. Diese defekte hintere Bremse habe ich jetzt eingeschickt, wird vom Shimano Service Paul Lange begutachtet.

Ja, Ja, so ist das mit den großen Versendern, das 14 Tage Rückgaberecht öffnet Tür und Tor für kleine Betrügereien. Demnächst bestelle ich zeitnah meine Anbauteiledamit ich so einen Defekt sofort innerhalb der 14 Tage mitbekomme.


----------



## RSO (6. Februar 2021)

Inzwischen bin ich das GTB oft gefahren. An die neue, längere Geometrie mußte ich
mich erst sehr gewöhnen. Erst ein neuer Lenker von SQLab brachte für mich eine erhebliche Verbesserung der Sitzposition. Sind doch ganz schön lang die Nicolai Geolution-Schlitten.

Der Lenker ist aus der Serie 311 und hat 50mm Rise, 16° Backsweep, 5° Upsweep. Den Lenker habe ich dann noch mit Spacern hochgesetzt. 

Link zum Lenker:








						SQlab GmbH Online Shop | Lenker 311 2.0 - 31.8 low  | Ergonomisches Fahrradzubehör
					

SQlab ergonomische Fahrrad Lenker ✓Trekking & City ✓MTB ✓Rennrad - Lenker 311 2.0 - 31.8 von SQlab online kaufen bei SQlab. ✓Versand 0€ ✓Schneller Versand ✓Testsieger




					www.sq-lab.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

